# What Bloodline(s) is this?



## YoungK9 (Jul 4, 2013)

I completely love Caragan KennelsI was wondering what Bloodline(s) are they from?




























These are probably m favorite for Caragan Kennels, but I love all of them.


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Off the top of my head I believe Caragan has a lot of Lar-San blood on their yard.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

You can head over to her website and most of the dogs have links to their pedigrees, and the ones that don't all you have to do is copy and paste their name into Google. Caragan Kennel American Pit Bull Terriers - Red Nose and Black APBT's

I think the only dog who isn't primarily Lar-San is Hitman(the sire to the black dog you posted), and I'm not too sure what is behind him. BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database
(I used BP because it goes up to 12 gens and is easier to trace back than APBT-Online IMO)


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

The dog in the second pic is beautiful!!!


----------

